# The 1st Reading PA Show, Jan 16th!



## Frogs 'n' Things

Whose going to the new reading show on the 16th? Great to have additional (and AC'd) venues in E. PA. Hoping folks can come out and help get this and the Oaks show off the ground!

I'll have leucs, g/b auratus, azureus, young adult bl vents (buy 1 get 1 50% off) and cobalts. Of course insects and supplies. Check to website for more info and pricing.

Still looking for female vittatus for sale or trade!

Keith


----------



## karl47

Frogs 'n' Things said:


> Whose going to the new reading show on the 16th? Great to have additional (and AC'd) venues in E. PA. Hoping folks can come out and help get this and the Oaks show off the ground!
> 
> I'll have leucs, g/b auratus, azureus, young adult bl vents (buy 1 get 1 50% off) and cobalts. Of course insects and supplies. Check to website for more info and pricing.
> 
> Still looking for female vittatus for sale or trade!
> 
> Keith


Hello Keith,
I won't be making the long treck to Reading but I could meet you next month at Hamburg because I'd like to buy some tinctorius “Surinam Cobalt”, Powder Blues or Citronellas for a 55g viv which I finished over a month ago. They're big, bold and colorfull like my 5 Azureus that are housed in a 50g viv and always out being curious and active.
Can I safely keep a couple of each type together, when they're young, or do I need to stick with one breed? Are they all about the same price and what kind of deal can you cut me for 4 or 5 frogs ( same breed or assorted)?
I still have all the Leucs and B&G Auratus that I bought from you last year. The leucs are out alot but the Auratus are pretty much invisible.

Whatever you can arrange will be appreciated.
C U,
Karl


----------



## Frogs 'n' Things

Hey Karl! I've missed you at the last few shows.
I just have cobalts for sale right now for tincts. Juvis are fine housed together. Adults will be similar to your azureus re husbandry. They will cross breed though. Will see you at Hamburg. We can always meet up sooner if you like.
Glad the leucs and auratus are well!
Keith


----------



## melas

I'm planning on making the trip! I'm in some serious need of fruit flies . . . had a mishap while trying some new media mixes and it's too cold to ship . . . haha!


----------



## jfehr232

melas said:


> I'm planning on making the trip! I'm in some serious need of fruit flies . . . had a mishap while trying some new media mixes and it's too cold to ship . . . haha!


LOL...I think I will be attending this show.


----------



## mtolypetsupply

I may make the ride, would love to see the new venue. Keith, it would be great to see you again, I have 6 of "our" baby froglets out of the water now!


----------



## DCreptiles

I'm trying to put together a car pool with some herp buddies for this show I'd like to check out the new place and see everyone again. Oh and keith my 2 probable female vittatus well one started calling LOL and chasing the other so I'm unsure about the 2nd one.


----------



## Frogs 'n' Things

DCreptiles said:


> I'm trying to put together a car pool with some herp buddies for this show I'd like to check out the new place and see everyone again. Oh and keith my 2 probable female vittatus well one started calling LOL and chasing the other so I'm unsure about the 2nd one.


LOL. Bad for me. Good for you! Thanks for the update. I'll find some girls for my males eventually (although it may have been quicker to grow up juvis at this point). Oh well.
Hope to see you at the show!


----------



## Philsuma

**** que the scary music*****

I'll be at this show.....fresh from sunny FREEZING SoFl 

Keith, you STILL need a Vittatus or two?

I have a colony of 9 and some are downright huge, almost as big as a large Azureus, lol. 

the only froglets I have left are Leucs and Azureus other than Pums. If someone wants to buy or trade for them...shoot me a PM.

As long as the GF didn't do them in while I was gone, I have:

4 eldorado - 2 reticulated and 2 speckled
3 Cauchero
1 Rio Guarmo


----------



## decev

I've never been to a show yet but I want to go to one eventually. Would this should be worth a 2.5 hr drive and back? Or should I just wait for the Hamburg show which is next month I believe? Are these things pretty much 95% reptiles with a few dendrobatid tables thrown in, or is there a larger section than that?


----------



## Philsuma

Hi Dave,

Here's my take on these two shows - I've been attending reptile shows yearly, all over the east coast since 1984 or thereabouts...

The Hamburg show is the largest and most established. You will be ASSURED of meetin at least 5-6 dart frog vendors, sometimes up to 12 different people, many of them Dendroboarders like us. You will have a huge selection of supplies and then there's all the other animals ect.

These "New" shows are kind of a spin off of the Hamburg show and are attempting to create a new venue and experience with some of the same vendors and customers ect. The venue / buildings are going to be a very nice upgrade on the dated and "rustic" Hamburg fieldhouse.

That said....the Reading, Pottstown, Lancaster, Philly shows are all "new" and no one is going to be able to predict what size and scope they will become. It's safe to say that there will be some dart frog vendors there as evidenced by this thread but again, it's going to be new and have all the associated growing pains.

Since your total trip would be like 5 hours....you may want to wait for Hamburg....


----------



## Alpha Pro Breeders

Philsuma said:


> Hi Dave,
> 
> Here's my take on these two shows - I've been attending reptile shows yearly, all over the east coast since 1984 or thereabouts...
> 
> The Hamburg show is the largest and most established. You will be ASSURED of meetin at least 5-6 dart frog vendors, sometimes up to 12 different people, many of them Dendroboarders like us. You will have a huge selection of supplies and then there's all the other animals ect.
> 
> These "New" shows are kind of a spin off of the Hamburg show and are attempting to create a new venue and experience with some of the same vendors and customers ect. The venue / buildings are going to be a very nice upgrade on the dated and "rustic" Hamburg fieldhouse.
> 
> That said....the Reading, Pottstown, Lancaster, Philly shows are all "new" and no one is going to be able to predict what size and scope they will become. It's safe to say that there will be some dart frog vendors there as evidenced by this thread but again, it's going to be new and have all the associated growing pains.
> 
> Since your total trip would be like 5 hours....you may want to wait for Hamburg....


I'll be one of the vendors with a table at the Hamburg show.

Alpha Pro Breeders


----------



## decev

Hi Phil,

Thanks for your insight. That sounds like good advice... I think I'll wait for Hamburg. Plus if I went next week I'm sure I'd end up spending way too much money this month on frogs. I should probably at least try to budget this frog thing a little bit.


----------



## Frogs 'n' Things

Philsuma said:


> Hi Dave,
> 
> Here's my take on these two shows - I've been attending reptile shows yearly, all over the east coast since 1984 or thereabouts...
> 
> The Hamburg show is the largest and most established. You will be ASSURED of meetin at least 5-6 dart frog vendors, sometimes up to 12 different people, many of them Dendroboarders like us. You will have a huge selection of supplies and then there's all the other animals ect.
> 
> These "New" shows are kind of a spin off of the Hamburg show and are attempting to create a new venue and experience with some of the same vendors and customers ect. The venue / buildings are going to be a very nice upgrade on the dated and "rustic" Hamburg fieldhouse.
> 
> That said....the Reading, Pottstown, Lancaster, Philly shows are all "new" and no one is going to be able to predict what size and scope they will become. It's safe to say that there will be some dart frog vendors there as evidenced by this thread but again, it's going to be new and have all the associated growing pains.
> 
> Since your total trip would be like 5 hours....you may want to wait for Hamburg....


I agree with Phil here. What the Hamburg show lacks in venue it surpasses in size and reliability. One counter point though is that the Feb Hamburg show is historically ~2x as busy as the other months. Not a "show stopper", but don't come expecting a lot of deals (some vendors actually raise their prices for the Feb show!!! ) and come VERY early to avoid the crowds (last Feb the line was to the st by 8AM ) and to get a good selection (last Feb I was sold out by the end of the show - even sold my table cloth  - and more then doubled my previous sales record!!).

Keith

PS: Phil, welcome back to the balmy NE. Thanks for the post re the vittatus. I sent you a PM. See you Sat.


----------



## eclipse1379

I'll be there. Anyone going to have any Powder Blue or Grey Tincs. or sub-adult Leucs?


----------



## Philsuma

2 month old Leucs ?


----------



## eclipse1379

PM sent Phil


----------



## Philsuma

Anyone else going?

Matt and I are carpooling.....look for us there. We will be hard to miss, of course.


----------



## melas

Philsuma said:


> Anyone else going?
> 
> Matt and I are carpooling.....look for us there. We will be hard to miss, of course.


Yeah Phil's wearing that Leucomelas costume he got down in Florida . . .


----------



## Michael Shrom

I'll be attending but won't be vending.


----------



## Philsuma

Michael Shrom said:


> I'll be attending but won't be vending.


Nice Rhyme Mike!


----------



## Philsuma

melas said:


> Yeah Phil's wearing that Leucomelas costume he got down in Florida . . .


hmmm...I have a few costumes but none that either look like a Leuc and/ or would be allowed in a public place before midinght.


----------



## melas

Philsuma said:


> hmmm...I have a few costumes but none that either look like a Leuc and/ or would be allowed in a public place before midinght.


YIPES!!!!!!


----------



## Wug

I think I might make the trip out. Anyone have a female Tinc Yellowback?


----------



## pa.walt

I am still debating on going to the show. I don't really need to buy anything. And it is so far for me. I won't know anybody there. And I'm shy and don't readyly talk to people. And I don't like to go to the bathroom at strange places. And I have to get up in the morning. Is that enough excuses.
Walt


----------



## GBIII

Sadly, I will not make this one. Wish I could but I will be attending my son's wrestling tournament..... ALL day long about 15-20 minutes from there... 

I will be anxiously awaiting Phil's world famous show review though.... I was looking forward to being able to turn around and not bump into 4 people..lol 

George


----------



## Frogs 'n' Things

See ya all tomorrow. For better or worse!!!
Phil, how much you asking for the costume? Have any thumbnail versions for my kids?
That reminds me. Here is a story you might all appreciate. We fed our 2.5 yr old fish for the 1st time the other day. One bite and he got this weird look on his face and said "tastes like frogs!". I thought I was missing a few.....

Keith


----------



## Philsuma

Keith,

Can't find any costume pics right now....I am too busy trying to catch some Vittatus for you. I forgot just how fast they are....


----------



## carola1155

I know this is last minute... but does anyone in the area have any female orange terribilis? if so id be willing to meet at the show.

PM me


----------



## GBIII

Well? How was it? Pictures?


George


----------



## Philsuma

Typing review now.....Matt took @ 15 pics..


----------



## GBIII

Anxiously awaiting...lol


----------



## Philsuma

ok...the much anticipated review:

Lots of decent, close parking.

HUGE building, modern, climate controlled. The pre entrance lline can actually start and fit in the lobby area so people are not standing in the cold! Imagine that....no more long lines past the cemetary. Lots of space between aisles and tables! Vendors can even pull their vehicles inside the building, right next to their tables to unload / load up - whoa.

ATM inside lobby. ATM at a Reptile show? Who would have guessed?

Small food stand. More table space than Hamburg but not as varied food selection.

Medium showing of vendors but not too shabby for a first show - Same peeps that vend at Hamburg. Nobody new.

$8.00 admission fee - a tiny bit more than Hamburg.

Overall this show and venue is promising. I think it has a good chance to thrive. Matt and I got there early and I watched the crowds. At the 3 hour mark there were a very decent amount of people coming in. I was suprised.

The only bad thing is that if this show and Hamburg go head to head and cause each other to have a watered down show - hurting both.

Stay tuned for this spring's worth of shows to find out...

Roll out those pics Matt...


----------



## melas

Philsuma said:


> Roll out those pics Matt...


WHAT??!!! 

Heated waiting area . . . 









ATM/Vending Machines . . . (could be the end of me!)









Eating area - I think there were 4 big tables . . . 









Entire show . . . quick panoramic with my phone . . . 









This venue is definitely very promising . . . there was probably 4x more space to the left of the panoramic pic . . . LOTS of room to grow. There was an insane amount of room in the aisles. We were able to stop and chat with folks without feeling like you were in the way . . . we didn't get shanked for getting in anyone's way this time!


----------



## NathanB

sounds like a good show, how many dbers showed up?


----------



## melas

I can account for:

me (Melas)
Phil (Philsuma) 
Kieth (Frogs n things)
Mike Shrom
Walt (pa.walt)
Keith (Kawickstrom)
John (jfehr232)
Tim Heath (??)
Troy (??)
Phil new someone else - sorry but I forget his name already 

So I count 10 . . . I'm sure I'm missing someone . . . but yeah . . . decent showing . . . 

I picked up two used 20 highs for $35. They were in good shape. I also got a GIANT Cane Toad . . . I've got all these roaches I need to feed to something! Haha! Plus that's one less invasive toad loose in Florida!


----------



## RarePlantBroker

melas said:


> I also got a GIANT Cane Toad . . . I've got all these roaches I need to feed to something! Haha! Plus that's one less invasive toad loose in Florida!


Matt, come down anytime, I'll get you a sack-load of cane toads (for FREE).


----------



## melas

RarePlantBroker said:


> Matt, come down anytime, I'll get you a sack-load of cane toads (for FREE).


Haha! Thanks! I caught about 8 of them at the hotel my wife and I stayed at in Ft. Lauderdale. I was really surprised at how fast they are!


----------



## Frogs 'n' Things

Great seeing you all today! Just too bad Walt was too shy to chat long. 
I almost left by 10AM. Didn't look like anyone was coming. Then ~10:30 to 2 the volume was not too shaby at all for a 1st show. Went dead after 2 though. All in all, not a bad turn out for the 1st show - I actually did 60% more sales than the last Hamburg show (although not a fair comparsion given the snow at the Dec show).
Gotta love driving right up to your table to unload. Not suposed to drive back in till the show is over, but we drove most of the way in at ~3PM (hiding behind a wall) and got out by 4PM.
And get this - it was acutally in the low 70s throughout the show!!!
Lots of Hamburg folks, but lots of new faces too. Now, on to Feb.....

Phil, let me know if you are ever able to catch those vittatus and are heading my way. Otherwise Hamburg if your still up for it.

Keith


----------



## Julio

i like the ample space, hamburg should take note!!


----------



## jfehr232

Julio said:


> i like the ample space, hamburg should take note!!


LOL yea you got that right and I picked up a water dragon.....figured I would save the little guy since they did not look to great.< He is doing great so far.


----------

